# Lighting Choice



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

I am thinking of using 2 MH/HPS fixtures (HID) to light my 400 gallon aquarium which is 30 inches deep. Each fixture will have a 250W metal halide bulb and a 250W high pressure sodium bulb. Each fixture will provide 51,500 lumens. The two fixtures will provide a total of 1,000 watts. They have remote ballasts and are fitted with attachments for hoses to connect to fans to move heat away if necessary. I would love to hear thoughts of pluses and minuses. Thanks,
Bill


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Beasts,

Sorry your post was not answered before now...I have no experience with MH or NA lights so I will defer your questions to someone with experience. 

However, if you were to post your tank dimensions you may be able to get a more detailed response from someone. That said, from my readings, it seems that MH lights are good at providing an intense, narrow area of light (2'x2'). It seems two 175/200w MH lights are usually for a 75g tank. While your lights are much higher wattage, I think the spread of light will be the concern with your tank.


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Matt,
Thanks for your response. The tanks dimensions are 120 X 30 x 30. However, I have since received further information which has led me to change my plans. At this point I am thinking two 8 bulb 48" flourescent fixtures using 54 watt T5 bulbs - six 6500K and two 11000K per fixture. The fixtures are from Sunlight Supply. Any thoughts?
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would stick with 3 MH bulbs to each to cover 2'x2' as Mat suggested. 1,000 watts is too much light to put over 300 gallons. The wpg rule goes out the window on larger tanks. 3 x 250 MH bulbs would be considered high lighting for such a tank.

You may also find that you'll want to supplement the color of the MH bulbs with some FL bulbs of some sort. I've found that my Ushio 175 watt 10,000k bulbs can wash out the colors of plants and fish.

The T5 option you are exploring will also work well. I have one of the lights from Sunlight and am very pleased with it. Make sure you get the aquarium specific models as they have separate cords on each fixture so you can turn off/on only some or all of the bulbs. Many people use this feature to produce a mid day burst of light much like a natural day has.


----------

